# FES Frame for Wall Certificate



## MZ PE (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't find a "real" picture of the Florida Engineering Society frame on the web or EB. I've already attempted an extensive search.

Does anybody have a picture that they would share with me? I'm trying to decide between the FES frame and a custom framing job. Thanks in advance!

http://www.fleng.org/products.cfm


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 27, 2015)

marioz said:


> I can't find a "real" picture of the Florida Engineering Society frame on the web or EB. I've already attempted an extensive search.
> 
> Does anybody have a picture that they would share with me? I'm trying to decide between the FES frame and a custom framing job. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.fleng.org/products.cfm




Ouch, that's pricey. What's with the 'service charge'?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 28, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> marioz said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find a "real" picture of the Florida Engineering Society frame on the web or EB. I've already attempted an extensive search.
> ...


Compared to what you can do with a custom job that is going to be slightly above the lower end on price. Personally, I've had good luck with the custom framing (my diploma and license compliment each other).


----------



## MZ PE (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure about the service charge, probably shipping and handling??

I think I'm going to get a custom frame, probably order it online and mount it myself. http://www.customframesolutions.com/


----------



## Panchito (Jan 30, 2015)

I will do a laser engraved copy of my certificate. They look very cool.

http://www.laserengravedmemories.com/en/custom-diplomas/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Panchito said:


> I will do a laser engraved copy of my certificate. They look very cool.
> 
> http://www.laserengravedmemories.com/en/custom-diplomas/


Wow, the laser engraving is pretty cool. Haven't seen something like that before for this type of thing. Price isn't too unreasonable either.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 31, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Panchito said:
> 
> 
> > I will do a laser engraved copy of my certificate. They look very cool.
> ...


That is pretty cool. I have never seen this before either. But fox, you're forgetting one thing..... where do the laser etched NCEES pencils go?


----------



## iwire (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is mine..i have yet fix the cock eye pencil

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334&amp;p=7242247

Total cost $9.90 + maybe a $1 for glue


----------

